# singapore shrimp



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a singapore shrimp which has become increasingly difficult to observe. It has become nocturnal, although when I first brought it home it wasn't. Is this the nature of this species? Would having more than one specimine make them feel more like feeding during the day? I have decided to try lighting the tank at night and maybe the shrimp, driven by hunger will find the light level difference between day and night less important. Then I can gradually switch back to a normal schedule.

Thanks, Alan N


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Are there any other fish in the tank?


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

Not now. When I first brought the shrimp home I put it in a 10 gallon tank with a large pleco. I thought that large fish had intimidated the shrimp and set up a 2 gallon tank that has a few plants, good filtration and a rather low light level. He remains reclusive in the new tank. Is it too small. The shrimp is young, about half the fully grown size. I would appreciate any thoughts you might have.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Timeout (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Alan, if you're talking about Singapore Wood shrimp, also called Bamboo shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis), a 2 gallon is way too small. Since your shrimp is still young, a 10 gallon is fine, but really, they do best in 20 gal and up. Also, they need to be kept in an well-established tank, as they get most of their food from filtering the water of microorganisms and bits of detritus, etc.

It's normal for some of them to be shy. Once your shrimp gets comfortable and happy in his environment, he/she will spend most of the time with those filter arms open and filtering the water. They like a tank with good current (since that's how they feed) and often like to hang out where the water output is. They'll also enjoy having a rock or something similar to perch on.

_____________________________
Timeout


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine is fully grown, when I brought him home to the 55 gallon he was active, but after the first month or so he became more nocturnal as well...


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*ugh*

Those things scare me.....I wouldnt even want them anywhere near my house....too afraid theyd escape the tank or something...:scared:


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I moved the shrimp back to the 10 gallon which is just a temporary home until I get my 45 gallon tank set up. I really like the shrimp; I just wish he would feed so that I can watch him do his thing. When I saw them in the store they were very cool.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Could it be that he's not finding enough to eat, and conserving energy? 

I've observed what seems to be a positive correlation between the amount of food (algae) available to nerite snails and their activity levels, including egg-laying.

Perhaps try something made for filter feeders, or very tiny particles. I got some Hikari "First Bites" for some small fry, and these are tiny specks, dust really, that become suspended in the water. They also seem to have a very enticing "smell", as even the pygmy cories started going crazy, scavenging in a nearly frantic manner when I put a pinch of this in.

I'd try adding some infusoria to the water, either through a "fry food", or by introducing a snail (snails produce infusoria in their waste). Assuming, of course, that there is enough for the snail to eat.

Its worth a try.
-Jane


----------



## siliconcarbide (Mar 8, 2006)

I reasoned that when food was less plentiful, the shrimp would spend more time going about and looking for it. That didn't happen. But I have noticed that since he is back in the 10 gallon tank, he is active during the day feeding. 

He obviously didn't like the 2 gallon tank and when I returned him to the bigger tank he realized that he had been disciplined. He now knows who's boss and is trying to be more entertaining.

Alan


----------

